# albino x caramel albino?



## boomslang40 (Nov 4, 2006)

hi all!

I just wondered if anyone new the answer to my question? I understand that if you cross an albino with anery, you get normal visuals which are double hets, and then a 1/16 chance of getting snows with the F2 generation. 
However, would would you get if you crossed a normal albino royal, with a caramel albino (xanthic albino) royal? Im thinking the F1 generation should show visuals, becasue they are both **** recessive for lacking in the melanin. The only difference is, xanthic albinos are tyronase postive, which means they can sometimes make a tiny bit of melanin. 

I think you might get visual albinos whihc are hets for tyronase postive albinos...maybe, but really am not sure :S

the reason is, i have 5 66% het for caramel albino royals, and should be soon getting a pair of 100% het for albino royals. I was thinking, rather than pairing up random 66% hets, and if the babies are non visual, not knowing whether the female, or male ar both are not hets, i could prove which females are hets for caramel albino, by breeding with a 100% albino male, and hoping 1/4 of the babies come out with visuals.

Just a thought, if you can shed any light on it please let me know

thanks!


----------

